# Game 59: Celtics (24-34) at Raptors (20-38)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

at 

The Boston Celtics play the Toronto Raptors at the Air Canada Centre on Sunday, March 5th, 2006. The game will be at 6:00 EST and will be televised by







.

The Toronto Raptors' last game was against the New Jersey Nets







, *L*, 100-105 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Indiana Pacers







, *W*, 99-98* (*boxscore*)*.

The Boston Celtics' last game against the Toronto Raptors







, *W*, 100-93* (*boxscore*)*.

The Toronto Raptors have been struggling lately. They have lost their last six games (three, including their last two, in overtime) and are looking to turn it around against a Celtics team that has won three of their last five games. The Celtics are 7-21 playing away from Boston and the Raptors are a dismal 10-17 at home in Toronto. The Raptors score 100 points per game and give up 103 points per game. The Celtics score 98.1 points per game and give up 99.7 points per game.

The Celtics play the Raptors twice more in the rest of the regular season.
  
The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Toronto* Raptors *Game* Thread *!*


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 59: Celtics (24-34) at Raptors (20-38)*

I know they are only 4 games behind us, but I feel bad for Bosh looking at those starters. E and Mike James will be fun yo watch. I havnt actually watched E play in quite some time, and James has improved offensively at least (or he just shoots alot). But starting E is a joke, and I think we should get a fairly easy W.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 59: Celtics (24-34) at Raptors (20-38)*



P2TheTruth34 said:


> I know they are only 4 games behind us, but I feel bad for Bosh looking at those starters. E and Mike James will be fun yo watch. I havnt actually watched E play in quite some time, and James has improved offensively at least (or he just shoots alot). But starting E is a joke, and I think we should get a fairly easy W.


I dunno, we always find a way to mess up somehow vs the Raptors...that and the fact that they shoot 135% from 3 every time we play them.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Game 59: Celtics (24-34) at Raptors (20-38)*



aquaitious said:


> I dunno, we always find a way to mess up somehow vs the Raptors...that and the fact that they shoot 135% from 3 every time we play them.


Well thats true but it helps us big time that they no longer have Donyell Marshall.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Should I put all of my Ucash on the C's???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good odds.

Raptors have lost their last six games and played yesterday. They aren't good at home (though the Celtics are bad on the road). Pierce and Delonte have been playing very well lately. I think I'm being safe by betting only four million.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ryan Gomes has to be one of the most instinctive rebounders that I have ever had the pleasure of watching. I would even say he is the best rebounder on our team.

Pierce is stuffed on two consecutive attempts (on the same possession).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Morris Peterson is the official Celtic-killer of all-time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Morris Peterson is the official Celtic-killer of all-time.


Called it. Pierce on the other hand is sick.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice, strong move by Pierce.

The Celtics look bad out there, though, especially on defense.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I thought the Celtics were looking pretty good out there...Or maybe that was just Pierce...:whoknows:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Did Mike James shoot like that for us? I don't remember him doing much of anything...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Good call Dick, but you missed the foul :biggrin:

"Dick was right on top of that"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Did Mike James shoot like that for us? I don't remember him doing much of anything...


He wasn't THAT bad. I liked him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Raptors are triple teaming Big Al?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Bosh has a reaally long neck... :clown: 

Tony Allen seems to have lost and ball handling skills he has ever had...He fumbles the ball every time he attempts to make a move...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Why the hell does Doc put GG in for the last minute of every first quarter?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Why the hell does Doc put GG in for the last minute of every first quarter?



Becuase those 23.5 seconds Green just played, improved his play by 473%...even though he didn't even touch the ball.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Becuase those 23.5 seconds Green just played, improved his play by 473%...even though he didn't even touch the ball.


Oh, ok.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why don't we just give Al the ball?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"He has been a physical player for the Celtics." Tommy Heinsohn commenting on Brian Scalabrine.

Yes he has Tommy, he's gotten rid of Perkins.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

West is out? With a left groin injury?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Bonner >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Scalabrine



Szcerbiak, injury or not, hasnt shown me a damn thing all year...



pierce needs to go for 40 if we r gonna win this game i think


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great job by Orien Greene getting back there on time and fouling Villanueva.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Matt Bonner is a New Hampshire native too...and he's a red-head, which is most likely one of the main criteria as to why Scalabrine was signed (a rational way of looking at it, no?).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great. Wally hurt is knee...again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wally's down...this keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I hated how Greg and Gary (that's their names, right?) acted politely to Antoine and Pierce after repeatedly showing their dislike for both players in the past.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ummmmm greg has proven to be an Antoine jock-rider for many years...lol...and im definitley not mad at him for it lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if only scalabrine could give us HALF of what Bonner can do id be a very happy man...ugh


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Green Is In To Make A 10 Point Play!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh wait...I was wrong, he's in for defensive purposes.


----------



## BigPappaTC (Feb 6, 2006)

Premier said:


> Great. Wally hurt is knee...again.


I am at work right now so I missed it. How did he hurt it? Was he by himself and just aggravated it or was there contact?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BigPappaTC said:


> I am at work right now so I missed it. How did he hurt it? Was he by himself and just aggravated it or was there contact?


Eric Williams ran into him. Wally took the charge, went down...got up though, seems fine.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> Good odds.
> 
> Raptors have lost their last six games and played yesterday. They aren't good at home (though the Celtics are bad on the road). Pierce and Delonte have been playing very well lately. I think I'm being safe by betting only four million.


Good move, no?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Good move, no?


Let's just say, I'm happy I didn't take your advice... :biggrin:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Great game today Boston fans. It was fun and exciting to watch. I can't wait until these two teams meet again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

anniebananerz said:


> Great game today Boston fans. It was fun and exciting to watch. I can't wait until these two teams meet again.


Thanks for the kind words, but I really don't want to play the Raptors again. We always bring out the best in you guys.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

yup just like the start of the season when the raptors had the worst losing streak and they snapped it by beating the.....celtics. Damn that bosh


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

so what happened to Delonte? I got him on my fantasy team and want to know if i should start him for this week. Is he ok?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Great game today Boston fans. It was fun and exciting to watch. I can't wait until these two teams meet again.


I can't wait until we meet again in the lottery.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> yup just like the start of the season when the raptors had the worst losing streak and they snapped it by beating the.....celtics. Damn that bosh


Wasn't that Atlanta??


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

DaBruins said:


> so what happened to Delonte? I got him on my fantasy team and want to know if i should start him for this week. Is he ok?


I think he pulled his groin in the pre-game warmup. He tried playing it off in the 1st quarter, but he couldn't.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

We probably would have won if Delonte didn't get hurt in the 1st quarter


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

oh yea that was atlanta......ok I feel stupid


:::crys in the corner:::


----------

